# Dark Flakes/Dark Fired Tobacco



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Recently I have found myself reaching for dark flakes like Irish Flake and 1792 more than any other. So I thought I'd start a thread where we lovers of this style might compile a list of them and compare notes.

I have become a regular smoker of:

*Peterson Irish Flake* - Robust, earthy and woody.

*Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake* - A bit smoother and more mellow than Irish Flake, with the tonquin flavor which I think rounds it out nicely.

*Samuel Gawith Bracken Flake* - Similar to 1792, but with a different dressing and IMO the woody, earthy flavors shine through more. How would you describe the dressing? I think Irish Flake has a similar tin note, maybe from a similar topping, although much less strong/pronounced as with the Bracken.

I have not yet tried, but plan on trying *Gawith and Hogarth Dark Flake (Scented or Unscented)*, and these are supposedly a similar style, I think.

You might also include *Esoterica Stonehaven*, and this to me has less of that woody, earthy flavor, and more of a sort of raisiny, dark sweet flavor.

Do any of the big American companies like C&D/GLP, McClelland make any tobaccos like this?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

McClellands makes Dark Star which I find confounding to smoke. Won't stay lit but tastes fantastic. They have a bulk dark navy flake also.

G&H Dark Flake unscented is an excellent example of the genre.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll agree with you 100% on the Irish Flake, only I'll add Cinnamon. I get a really nice spicy cinnamon note from this tobacco. I've read of folks talking about a heavy topping that will ghost the hell out of a pipe, but I haven't noticed any real topping. Though the cinnamon flavor did persist at the very bottom of my cob for a bowl or two.

Irish flake is the only pipe baccy that's given me a buzz too! Half way through a bowl after breakfast last Sunday, I stood up and had to sit back down! COOL! LOL

Didn't like Bracken flake so much, but may need to revisit it with more experience.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

How does the Irish Flake compare to 1792 and Bracken Flake? I've been wanting to try those 2, but, like most of the Gawith stuff, they are perpetually out of stock.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I would say Irish Flake is pretty similar to those two, probably closer to bracken flake. I might say it is a little bit stronger, and more "raw" tasting, but with a similar flavor profile.

Interesting on the cinnamon, I will see if I notice it next time I smoke. I think this type of tobacco just ghosts on it's own, from just the type of tobacco it is. If I smoke any "normal" virginia or vaper in the pipe I use for these, I can taste them as if the tobacco were mixed in with it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I LOVE dark VA's! Great thread Andrew!

Here's my list of favorites, in order:

1)1792 (just smoked a bowl today, always delicious!)
2)Bracken Flake
3)3P's (I consider this in the dark flake category, even though it's a plug)
4)Irish Flake ("raw" is a good description)
5)G&H Dark Flake Unscented (also quite "raw")
5)Ropes (SG Brown #4 is my favorite)

While I love Stonehaven, it's in a different category to me.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Good call on the 3P's. I haven't had any ropes, did not know they were similar to these.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Good call on the 3P's. I haven't had any ropes, did not know they were similar to these.


Ya, they're pretty dark. Hit me up with a PM & I'll send some out to you to see for yourself.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> Recently I have found myself reaching for dark flakes like Irish Flake and 1792 more than any other. So I thought I'd start a thread where we lovers of this style might compile a list of them and compare notes.
> 
> I have become a regular smoker of:
> 
> ...


Haven't had any of these, but recently tried C&D's Star of the East flake. Supposedly 50% latakia, with the rest Virginia and Oriental. Well, the rest must be at least 40% Virginia because they really held their own against the Latakia.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^These tobaccos are combinations of Dark Fired VA/Burley/Kentucky - they do not have any Latakia in them, or Oriental.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Jack Straw said:


> Recently I have found myself reaching for dark flakes...


Now we're getting someplace. This is a thread totally not for pre-teens.

Stonehaven + a few years in the jar just kills
G&H Dark Flake is the real Malawi Wowee

Moo Review?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

4 cows, eh? Better snatch up all the Malawi Wowee before Moo turns it into cow Pie Sticks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Jack Straw said:


> Do any of the big American companies like C&D/GLP, McClelland make any tobaccos like this?


no.
they simply don't have the tobacco required for it, or they refuse to buy/import it from Africa.

dmkerr mentioned "dark star" by McClelland, and all that is is a stove/pressed VA, it doesn't have the fire cured leaf from Africa that you're talking about...

another good one is:
GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist (or Brown Twist Sliced - depending on where you buy it) basically it's a brown rope (brown bogie) that they cut into thin coins, similar to how Three Nuns is presented (or PH Special Curlies)


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I really dig SG Balkan Flake. I go through that fairly quick. Seems to be the only SG you can buy right now.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

This is my hands down favourite genre of tobacco. I have 10 pipes dedicated to these.

In addition to the excellent ones already mentioned, here are a couple more:

- SG Cob Plug (same as 1792 but in plug form)
- GH Happy Brown Bogie

To me, if you're looking for a lot of flavour from a tobacco and don't like latakia, the dark flakes should be on your list to try. I love the nic hit from these tobaccos, too.

By the way, I'm not sure I'd include Peterson 3P's in this discussion.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting on the 3P's, it contains the same types of tobacco, although I'm not sure if they are dark fired. It does share some flavor similarities, although not as strong and certainly sweeter. Has more of a fermented smell in the tin, although I don't know enough to tell what that says about the curing.

I put in an order today to try out the Dark Flakes and Brown and Black Irish X, by GH. Anyone tried the Irish X's?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> I put in an order today to try out the Dark Flakes and Brown and Black Irish X, by GH. Anyone tried the Irish X's?


Crap...........you might already have some of the Brown Irish X coming.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Oops. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## GregoryD (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought 4 oz of McClelland Dark Flake due to my lack of supply of Gawith FVF, smoked a few bowls, and ordered another 12 oz. That stuff will age very well.

I have a hard time placing Gawith and Hoggarth flakes in the same category as the rest, simply because the lakeland topping on that tobacco is so incredibly strong that it's hard to actually taste the tobacco. And that's the "unscented" version.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

GregoryD said:


> I bought 4 oz of McClelland Dark Flake due to my lack of supply of Gawith FVF, smoked a few bowls, and ordered another 12 oz. That stuff will age very well.
> 
> I have a hard time placing Gawith and Hoggarth flakes in the same category as the rest, simply because the* lakeland topping *on that tobacco is so incredibly strong that it's hard to actually taste the tobacco. And that's the "unscented" version.


??? there's no lakeland topping on Dark Flake unscented, or brown ropes/bogie, etc. that is what the tobacco tastes like... the african fire cured stuff that those blends are full of.

Dark Star isn't even in the same category as GH Dark Flake... McClellands makes nothing like it, they don't use the ingredients that SG and GH&co do.


----------



## GregoryD (Apr 2, 2009)

IHT said:


> ??? there's no lakeland topping on Dark Flake unscented, or brown ropes/bogie, etc. that is what the tobacco tastes like... the african fire cured stuff that those blends are full of.
> 
> Dark Star isn't even in the same category as GH Dark Flake... McClellands makes nothing like it, they don't use the ingredients that SG and GH&co do.


Then they sent me the wrong stuff, because I could rub that stuff on a latrine and it'd smell like a basket of flowers. I dedicated a pipe to the stuff just so it wouldn't infect any of my other pipes. I know full well what fire cured african rope tastes like, because I've been smoking Sam Gawith's version for years, and what I tasted wasn't tobacco. If what you're saying is true, then either smokingpipes got a mislabeled shipment, or they sent me the wrong thing.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> ??? there's no lakeland topping on Dark Flake unscented...


It is to most rock-sold tobacco-ie tobacco I ever smoked. Couldn't be confused with lakeland anything even if you were smoking in braille.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

GregoryD said:


> Then they sent me the wrong stuff, because I could rub that stuff on a latrine and it'd smell like a basket of flowers. I dedicated a pipe to the stuff just so it wouldn't infect any of my other pipes. I know full well what fire cured african rope tastes like, because I've been smoking Sam Gawith's version for years, and what I tasted wasn't tobacco. If what you're saying is true, then either smokingpipes got a mislabeled shipment, or they sent me the wrong thing.


Dark Flake Unscented is one of my favourites and I know what you mean by there being a floral aspect to the tobacco. It was first very prevalent to me in my inaugural bowls...but now I don't detect it that much. I've never tried the scented version. I've been smoking this stuff for years and I have a couple of pounds cellared.

Whatever it is, it's great!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

GregoryD said:


> Then they sent me the wrong stuff, because I could rub that stuff on a latrine and it'd smell like a basket of flowers. I dedicated a pipe to the stuff just so it wouldn't infect any of my other pipes. I know full well what fire cured african rope tastes like, because I've been smoking Sam Gawith's version for years, and what I tasted wasn't tobacco. *If what you're saying is true, then either smokingpipes got a mislabeled shipment, or they sent me the wrong thing*.


then i suppose they sent you the wrong blend. i've had both, and you can tell a difference between which one has the floral/lakeland scent added to it... the unscented is nothing but tobacco aroma/flavor.


Mister Moo said:


> It is to most rock-sold tobacco-ie tobacco I ever smoked. Couldn't be confused with lakeland anything even if you were smoking in braille.


like my topic i started a few years back, i think the very strong fire cured leaf that SG and GH&co use in a lot of their blends (that _*aren't*_ lakeland essence cased) leads people to believe that it _is_ what "lakeland aroma" actually is, and it's not.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/124551-sg-gh-tobaccos-infamous-topping.html


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Which SG blends (if any) do have the lakeland essence?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I got a shipment in from SP with G&H irish twists and dark flakes, smoking the Brown Irish X right now. I really like it, it's kind of similar to Irish Flake. Really natural tasting, and pretty peppery. Strong as all get out!


----------



## Verschnupft (Jun 15, 2009)

Brown Irish X definitely packs a punch, and to me has a real meaty flavor that sticks with you. Good stuff.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> ... i think the very strong fire cured leaf that SG and GH&co use in a lot of their blends (that _*aren't*_ lakeland essence cased) leads people to believe that it _is_ what "lakeland aroma" actually is, and it's not...


Yes - we are in agreement. :tea:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I've now been smoking the scented version of Dark Flake and the unscented, the unscented one is definitely...unscented. Not sure where people are getting this "lakeland essence" thing from, it tastes like tobacco and says "unscented" right on the damn bag. I enjoy it without the topping, but with the scented one I'm not sure if flower is a flavor I want in my tobacco. Not terrible, just not my thing. 

I actually disliked the Black Irish X. I can't put my finger on what it tastes like, maybe raw meat and toast. It is definitely different than any other tobacco I've had, i'll give it that. I like rare steak and I like toast, but not in my tobacco. 

Still like the Brown Irish X, and Sam Gawith Brown Rope #4 as well but not quite as much. It's a little less in your face but it doesn't have as much nuance to it to my tongue.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Jack Straw said:


> the unscented one is definitely...unscented. Not sure where people are getting this "lakeland essence" thing from...


I sometimes get a hint of something floral from fired virginias, Straws. I probably wouldn't have mentioned it but it just happened the other day with some SG Navy Flake - in just one or two puffs it came through clearly past the latakia. I shrug, mystified.

Maybe someone working for the Gawith- and Hoggarth named people just decides, every so often, to toss a few rose petals into each hundred-weight of virginia when nobody is looking. I probably would. If nobody was looking.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I sometimes get a hint of something floral from fired virginias, Straws. I probably wouldn't have mentioned it but it just happened the other day with some SG Navy Flake - in just one or two puffs it came through clearly past the latakia. I shrug, mystified.
> 
> Maybe someone working for the Gawith- and Hoggarth named people just decides, every so often, to toss a few rose petals into each hundred-weight of virginia when nobody is looking. I probably would. If nobody was looking.


Maybe they use the same equipment that their snuff is made with, snuff ghosting?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Maybe someone working for the Gawith- and Hoggarth named people just decides, every so often, to toss a few rose petals into each hundred-weight of virginia when nobody is looking. I probably would. If nobody was looking.


As someone who has smoked tobacco that came from you this makes me nervous. One because......well, because I beleive it and two because as I mentioned I've smoked tobacco that came from you. :tease:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ultramag said:


> As someone who has smoked tobacco that came from you this makes me nervous. One because......well, because I beleive it and two because as I mentioned I've smoked tobacco that came from you. :tease:


I have never adulterated tobacco - not once, ever.

You probably have some concerns from a discussion that I may have slipped a gram of ground cigar leaf into some homeroasted coffee along with a note saying, "I swear I get hints of seven year old Madagascar vanilla from this stuff when I make moka... Do you? Do you? Huh Huh Huh?" That was horse hockey. Half a gram at most.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I sometimes get a hint of something floral from fired virginias, Straws. I probably wouldn't have mentioned it but it just happened the other day with some SG Navy Flake - in just one or two puffs it came through clearly past the latakia. I shrug, mystified.
> 
> Maybe someone working for the Gawith- and Hoggarth named people just decides, every so often, to toss a few rose petals into each hundred-weight of virginia when nobody is looking. I probably would. If nobody was looking.


You know I find I am picking this up in the wafting aroma of the Brown Irish X (which uses the African leaf). Just a light, floral aspect to the tobacco. Very pleasing.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I was just reading the TR page on G&H Dark Flake and I thought this was hillarious.

"I highly recommend this tobacco if you love waking up wondering if a cat crapped in your mouth while you were sleeping."


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I was just reading the TR page on G&H Dark Flake and I thought this was hillarious.
> 
> "I highly recommend this tobacco if you love waking up wondering if a cat crapped in your mouth while you were sleeping."


Hmm, I may just have to try some cat poo before bed then!

I love Dark Flake....but you do have to wonder if the reviewer cleans out his cat's litter box enough!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Missed the mysteries of Hamborger Veermaster, ja? Wonderful stoved stuff.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Senator said:


> Hmm, I may just have to try some cat poo before bed then!
> 
> I love Dark Flake....but you do have to wonder if the reviewer cleans out his cat's litter box enough!!!


I'm just wondering how he knows what that tastes like!



Mister Moo said:


> Missed the mysteries of Hamborger Veermaster, ja? Wonderful stoved stuff.


Say what?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if Solani Silver falls into this category?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Jack Straw said:


> Does anyone know if Solani Silver falls into this category?


if silver is #660, then a big fat "no", IMO. 
i, unfortunately, have a handful of that stuff left over, in bulk... ugh. 
i think we did a blind taste test on that one a long time ago, and it got very bad reviews. i thought it was horrible. i haven't touched my jar of it since, might have to do that this weekend to remind myself why i shouldn't smoke it. blech.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

IHT said:


> if silver is #660, then a big fat "no", IMO.
> i, unfortunately, have a handful of that stuff left over, in bulk... ugh.
> i think we did a blind taste test on that one a long time ago, and it got very bad reviews. i thought it was horrible. i haven't touched my jar of it since, might have to do that this weekend to remind myself why i shouldn't smoke it. blech.


Hmm, it has great reviews on TR (not that TR is always accurate or anything). Not trying to undermine your opinion by the way, just curious what it was that made it so horrible?

Who was it on here who really liked it? Dmkerr I think?

That really sucks though, I've been saving a tin for a while thinking it was worth the wait..........


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have been wanting to try that for a while too.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Hmm, it has great reviews on TR (not that TR is always accurate or anything). Not trying to undermine your opinion by the way, just curious what it was that made it so horrible?
> 
> Who was it on here who really liked it? Dmkerr I think?
> 
> That really sucks though, I've been saving a tin for a while thinking it was worth the wait..........


Yes, Solani Silver Flake is one of my faves. I have about 15 tins in my cellar. Didn't know it came in bulk. I need to PM Greg my address so he can get that horrible stuff out of his house and into mine. 

Seriously, you should try it. There's no way any two people have exactly the same taste in tobacco. If you have some, try it. If you hate it, remember your old pal, dmkerr!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dmkerr said:


> Yes, Solani Silver Flake is one of my faves. I have about 15 tins in my cellar. Didn't know it came in bulk. I need to PM Greg my address so he can get that horrible stuff out of his house and into mine.
> 
> Seriously, you should try it. There's no way any two people have exactly the same taste in tobacco. If you have some, try it. If you hate it, remember your old pal, dmkerr!


what he said.
because i don't like it, doesn't mean you won't. 

okay, so it was only me that didn't think it was a great blend. it's not bad, just not anything i'd go after again.
here's a link to the blind taste test about it.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been smoking Solani Silver Flake and, although it's not one of my top favorites, it's a good blend with high quality leaf. The first half of the bowl is virginia dominated but spicy burley takes over after that. Comes in long flakes (similar to Marlin Flake) brown/reddish in colour, burns extremely well and I notice no lakeland essence in it (I enjoy lakelands btw, St. Bruno and most SG's rock my boat). I can't realize someone who doesn't hate VaBurs not to enjoy this one.

Btw, the Silver Flake's metal container is not air tight, but the foil in which it comes seems to be secure for aging.

YouTube - Popping a tin: Solani Silver Flake


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice video Gustavo! I think all the Solani 100g tins must be that way, I have been smoking the 763 White & Black flake (great Syrian latakia blend) and it is packaged the same way.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

those of you who _just_ (jeff/andrew) posted that you've wanted to try Solani Silver #660, send me a PM with your addy.
i'm not gonna smoke what i have, and i need the mason jar.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Darn. I was going to say, if you want to get rid of the mason jar as well...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Awesomeness.

PM sent.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MarkC said:


> Darn. I was going to say, *if you want to get rid of the mason jar as well... *


ba-dum-bum! :drum:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dmkerr said:


> Didn't know it came in bulk.


you're right. it's not, i had a 100g tin... those kind, like the Wessex blends that don't seal at all, so i put it in a mason jar.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Very cool of you to offer that.

Also, nice video Gustavo!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> if silver is #660, then a big fat "no", IMO.
> i, unfortunately, have a handful of that stuff left over, in bulk... ugh.
> i think we did a blind taste test on that one a long time ago, and it got very bad reviews. i thought it was horrible. i haven't touched my jar of it since, might have to do that this weekend to remind myself why i shouldn't smoke it. blech.


No it didn't, not by everybody. :crazy: You and one other reviewer (CigarGal) didn't care for it and the other three blind reviewers liked it and even rated it as 90+ points each.

Send me your jar, then I won't need to open one of these new tins that just came in this week ya big knucklehead. :heh:

It is definately not the type of blend we are discussing in this thread though.


----------



## okieblow (May 23, 2010)

Coconut twist is a nice deep smoke. It may not sound like it and when you get it you may be reluctant to smoke it. However it smokes nothing like it smells, surprisingly good smoke.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

okieblow said:


> Coconut twist is a nice deep smoke. It may not sound like it and when you get it you may be reluctant to smoke it. However it smokes nothing like it smells, surprisingly good smoke.


I agree! The name doesn't do this justice.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

IHT said:


> those of you who _just_ (jeff/andrew) posted that you've wanted to try Solani Silver #660, send me a PM with your addy.
> i'm not gonna smoke what i have, and i need the mason jar.


Package received! Don't think this qualifies for this thread though. I did smoke a bowl last night, but can't comment yet as I was preoccupied at the time.

Thanks for the sample IHT!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no problem. glad they got there in a timely manner. my wife always manages to use my "good" ziploc bags and all i had left were those thin ones (which suck).

helped me out, as i needed that mason jar for some other tobaccos i got recently. 
win win situation.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

Help! Really like G&H Dark Flake Unscented but it takes a whole fill of butane for 1 flake. Is there any secret for keeping this backy lit?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

You might try drying it out longer, or failing that just rub it out a little more than you normally do.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> You might try drying it out longer, or failing that just rub it out a little more than you normally do.


If it was that simple I wouldn't ask.

I am asking people who has a REAL experience with this tobacco.
How do you guys smoke it? :faint:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

OK, buddy, in my "real" experience with this tobacco I dry it out more than I do most flakes, and rub it maybe 50% of the way to fully rubbed out. I also find it smokes better in a narrower bowled pipe. Not sure why you'd brush off my advice above.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I always thought of Andrew as the resident expert on Dark Flake. I have limited experience with it, but I'd say it smokes pretty well dried out & rubbed out. Not sure why you wouldn't believe him? :hmm:


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

kvv098 said:


> If it was that simple I wouldn't ask.
> 
> I am asking people who has a REAL experience with this tobacco.
> How do you guys smoke it? :faint:


I don't have a dog in this fight, but... 
At first glance this appeared quite rude. 
Then I saw the fellow's name possibly had a bit of an eastern European flair. Maybe it was just a case of English being a second language, and staark written words not conveying the right conversational "feel" ?

Regardless, other than drying, packing, or rubbing out what reasonable measures ARE there to keeping any tobacco lit...?

Beyond those mentioned, here are the only two things I can add:
smoking/sipping/puffing technique makes a big difference
smoking outdoors makes my tobacco burn faster...


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for all answers. Didn't mean to be rude, just needed a specific answer, not a general mambo-jumbo native English speakers are so proud of.
Smoked it bone dry, rubbed a little, rubbed full to a dust, not dry, not rubbed, cut into 2 mm squares with same result - lots of relights.
Also tried it in small apple, small billiard, narrow dublin. 
Smoked it indoor. Not sure if I was sipping, but I can tell that it took 1.5 hours to smoke a flake 1x1/2" in size.

So, please, let me know what You did when it smoked well for you?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I take the flake and roll it between my fingers the narrow way so it makes long strands, fold it the long way in the middle, insert it in the pipe and stuff it down with my thumb until the top is flat. It will take some relights in the first third of the bowl, but should burn ok after that. I smoke my flakes in a narrow Dublin.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks, Nachman.

I will try the long strands. I think I need to run the flake more carefully so it will not rub into a dust.

One more question. How tight do you stuff it?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

kvv098 said:


> Thanks, Nachman.
> 
> I will try the long strands. I think I need to run the flake more carefully so it will not rub into a dust.
> 
> One more question. How tight do you stuff it?


Pretty tight.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

kvv098 said:


> .....needed a specific answer, not a general mambo-jumbo native English speakers are so proud of.....


:suspicious:

I have found it smokes best standing on my head, between 30-31 degrees Celcius, in a pipe with a 3/4 in diameter bowl, only on full moons, preferably with a black cat watching.....

:fear:

Don't mean to make fun of you, but with the limited information on your post, how was Andrew supposed to know what you've already tried? People smoking their tobacco too moist is a very common problem, so obviously that's what he suggested first.

Hope it works out for you.....


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

kvv098 said:


> not a general mambo-jumbo native English speakers are so proud of.
> 
> So, please, let me know what You did when it smoked well for you?


I'm not as diplomatic as most, however it seems straight forward and brash is your preference. Maybe you are not aware but there are many pipe forums worldwide in a variety of languages if you find ours and it's use so offensive. :bitchslap:

As for how to smoke dark flake, you have very sound advice here. Perhaps more practice and less snarky posting???


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

kvv098 said:


> , not a general mambo-jumbo native English speakers are so proud of.


I'm proud of my jumbo mambo... in ANY language!

:banplease:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

BUMP!

Gawith Hoggarth's Bosun Cut Plug and Coniston Cut Plug. Both are what this thread's all 'bout, both are awesome. 

Samuel who?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

By the way I figured out the one thing we didn't suggest to kvv if he's still listening - probably packed the bowl too tight.


----------

